# Win 95 Floppy Install disks



## Humble (Apr 10, 2003)

Just received a Dell latitude laptop with the removable CD & floppy.

Problem is.....the dang computer has no OS system installed (I assume the previous owner reformatted the HD without putting on the OS)

So, I need to install the OS from floppy, until i am in a position to install via CD.

And no, i cannot reconfigure the bios settings to boot from CD first since the dumb owner placed a password on the bios, and now he claims to have forgotten it. 

My question is, does anyone know of any site where i can download the floppy install files for win 95 (or 98) and save them to floppy, then reinstall this dang computer?

Any help tremendously appreciated.

Humble


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I believe this is what your looking for.


----------



## Humble (Apr 10, 2003)

Hey thanx, but they only have boot disks, I need the installation files on floppy which i no longer have.

Thanx anyway.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi, hows it going?


----------



## Humble (Apr 10, 2003)

Not good...Im in search of install floppy disk files for win 95 or 98

I have floppy boot disk for 98 already.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Ease up,

Dont start anything just yet,
lets see what you have on it first, ok

i'm sending you an email.

John


----------



## Humble (Apr 10, 2003)

ok, great!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

there is a chat facility here,
its at the top of the page,
well down a little bit


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Humble,

I found this,
its a list of common 'backdoor' passwords,
from various manufacturers.
The one from Dell is curiously, 'DELL'

http://www.spcomputing.com/bios_center/backdoor_passwords.php

Its worth a try,

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

this might be worth a look,

http://www.bios-drivers.com/drivers/61/61224.htm


----------



## BTS '76 (Dec 8, 2002)

open the case and remove the cmos battery for about 30 seconds, this will erase any password, and restore the default settings.


----------



## Casey820 (May 3, 2002)

You can't remove the case on a laptop computer. The CMOS battery is likely under a panel or the keyboard. You need to read (or download first) the hardware manual for the computer so you can find out where the CMOS battery is located. Then you need to disconnect it, wait a while, and reconnect it. This should reset the password. 

You cannot download a licensed operating system for free from the internet. You would have to purchase Windows 95 on floppy disks. You do not want to do that. You need to gain access to the BIOS, or you will definitely have problems with this computer in the future.


----------



## BTS '76 (Dec 8, 2002)

Wow, It's definately getting late, I didn't even notice it was a laptop. Sorry


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

You say you do get a DOS prompt ?

Now i am a little confused.
I thought that the bios password would prevent entry,
even to dos.

Now i would like to know if the DOS that you get
is normal DOS.

Could you please put VER at the prompt,
this should return the dos version.

I am surprised that DOS comes up,
maybe its not a bios password.

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Casey820, and BTS '76,

Thanks for your input, and yes this is a Laptop.
Ive been reading up a bit about this latitude,
well latitudes in general really, cos i dont know
which one this is.

It seems that the password here is stored on an
EPROM which is a Rom, that can be programmed but
otherwise behaves as a Rom.

This means that removing the small battery will not
cause a re-set of this chip.
It might however cause a reset of the BIOS, that i
dont know, nor do i know if it would restore default
settings, or if it would need flashing.

There are quite a few pages of stuff on the web about
this, one of the more interestng is here:

http://www.computing.net/windows95/wwwboard/forum/6136.html

from someone called "Susan", who probably has no idea
how famous she (or he) now is.

One of the more interesting entries here to me anyway,
is the one from "Joost" who claims to have re-set his
password by freezing the board. I presume he has
removed the normal battery and the small battery first,
but he doesn't say.

I also guess that the bios had to be replaced or
flashed as they call it now, but again he doesnt say.

I have heard before of Eproms being re-set by freezers
but i have never tried it.

Cheers, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Humble,

Check out Responses 28 and 30 on this (same) page,
http://www.computing.net/windows95/wwwboard/forum/6136.html

In 28 'Happy Dude' says about the shift,
and in 30 'John Doe' says about the tag number
and how many digits he ended up with.

Still looking, but i was unable to get to agent-mulder
if you can remove the batteries (and small one),
maybe the freezer is a possibility, i would remove the screen too, i dont know how it would react to very
low temperatures.

John


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello John1,

I have worked on a couple of Dell laptops on which the owner set then forgot the BIOS password. You can trust me that resetting or clearing it is no easy task. I tried everything including removing the CMOS battery and even using a resistor to try to drain the capacitor for the EPROM. No luck!!

What I did was contact DELL support and after a couple of tries I got a hold of a really helpfull tech (and his supervisor). It seems that DELL has a list of "Master Passwords" for the BIOS on all of their laptops. After several tries and various "Master passwords" we finally got the correct one. (Actually, the first one DELL gave me was correct, I(we) were mistaking a zero for an "O".)

Anyway, if Humble will contact DELL support or have the person that he got the laptop from contact them with the service tag and/or serial #, they will most likely provide him with the correct password. This is assuming that he can verify that he was the original owner.

Hope this helps.

Kilowatt


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Kilowatt,

Yes, it can be troublesome.
In this case Humble is not the original owner,
so i dont know what DELL will make of that,
but in general the DELL organisation are well
known in this country for their un-helpful stance.

I presume he has already contacted DELL because
that would be the first port of call for any one
in this position, but i will ask him.

Humble have you contacted DELL ?
What did they say ?

For the Eprom to reset, it would need its supply
voltage in addition to having the re-set pin activated.
The activation of the reset pin, by itself may not be
sufficient, it may be necessary to 'clock' through or
to count round all the memory entries in order to
clear them, i am not familiar with the arrangement
used here by dell, but i know it is not just a case of
removing the supply and zero-ing a pin or two. 
I am still most intrigued by the freezer technique,
if workable it would save a lot of trouble.

Do you think it would be ok to leave the screen
attached ? i dont know if that might harm it ?

Also that post 15 on that page .... he says when the
password comes up remove the cmos ....

What does that mean?
Remove the cmos?
is it un-pluggable ?
Do you know what that means ?

Regards, John


----------



## Humble (Apr 10, 2003)

Hey, guys, thanx for all your logical advise and recommendations so far in helping me resolve this dillema.

Let me give you all a little updated status.

first, I recently purchased the laptop (Dell Latitude CPt) from a neighbour at their garage sale. He told me that since he wanted to give it away he cleaned and reformatted his harddrive. Thus no OS was loaded on the Laptop once i got it.

Once i got the laptop, since it could only have one module working at a time (CD or Floppy/ not both), and no OS was installed. I decided to go into the Bios and change the boot order so that it can boot from the CD first with.

I then found it strange that i cannot change any of the settings in the bios execpt for a few trivial ones (Video and clock).

Went a few pages deeper into the bios and notice that the admin password and config setting was disabled. Imediately contacted the owner and he said that he not sure if he did set it since he or other family members used it so much. 

Next day, I Contacted Dell support for assistance by giving them the Service Tag and serial number of computer. They then wanted proof of purchase which i did not have. By now the owners had moved away so i had no way of getting it from them.

through the assistance of John1, i used a few files "killcmos" and the Master PW list, but still no luck.

One point, is that i am not sure whether i am using caps lock or not, since the light does not come on when i press caps lock.

I have never dug deep into the inside of a laptop, so my skill set in that class is extremily basic.


Any and all help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Humble (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *You say you do get a DOS prompt ?
> 
> Now i am a little confused.
> ...


when i type in ver prompt comes up saying "Windows 98 [Version 4.10.2222]


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I always thought that a bios password prevented access
to DOS as well as the rest of the machine.

I may be wrong about that ...
Maybe someone will enlighten me ...

Now if this password is some kind of 'settings protection'
for the bios, then maybe it wont stop you using the
machine, so long as the settings are suitable for you.

I'm only guessing now, but that might be why killcmos
did not react as expected.

Could you please enter DIR at the dos prompt,
there may be something to see,
at least the hard drive size.

Regards, John


----------



## Humble (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *I always thought that a bios password prevented access
> to DOS as well as the rest of the machine.
> 
> ...


Hey John,

Right now, the bios is set to boot up first from floppy first.

This would be fine with me if i had the floppys for a windows install (either 95 or 98 would be fine). Since i only have CD installs, this is why i need to boot from CD. Hence, change the order to boot CD first.

If i put in the Cd module, nothing is happening since the boot disk (which is floppy) does not see any Cd drivers installed, thus the boot disk is a bit useless at this stage of the new install.

Hence i trying to change the bios is my next plan of action to do the install.

In the Bios I see 3 passwords under the System Security page of the bios.

1. Primary Password (this is disabled, which is good)
2) Admin Password (this is the one that i need to crack)
3) Congigure Setup (this is disabled, which is why i cannot change config settings. I need to toggle this to enable, which can only be done by accessing the Admin Password)

Once i can crack the Admin Password, i am home free to configure the bios.

As for Dos mode, all seems to look well and ordernary.

Soon as i let the laptop run, it goes straight into c: prompt which is of couse empty.

All that is currently in the c prompt when i do a dir is the Command file

Hope this makes it a bit more clearer.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

A little clearer.

I dont think that is a bios password.
Dont make any alterations yet please,
could you put DIR at the DOS prompt and tell me what it does?


----------



## Casey820 (May 3, 2002)

This computer clearly has a password set that is preventing Humble from accessing all the options in the BIOS. There are different kinds of BIOS passwords, john1. One type prevents access to the BIOS settings. That is what Humble is facing. Another type prevents the computer from booting at all until a password is entered. That isn't what's going on here.

It doesn't matter at all what is on the hard drive. The BIOS password isn't stored there.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Thanks Casey,

Thats pretty much what i guessed at.
Some sort of protection for the BIOS settings.

I know the password isnt on the hard drive.

I take it that the floppy is not working for some reason,
i would suggest a laplink or printer-port wire link
to copy the files over from the other machine.

Unless it might be possible to download a
DOS driver for the CD rom unit,
that i dont know,
it seems all the DOS is just one file,
Command.com
so it may not work.

What do you reckon Casey ??


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Maybe a DOS program to run the floppy
might be the way to go?

then the bootdisk could be loaded,
then change to CD,
then load from CD ??


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Im beginning to see the state of play here.
This has been addressed before.

I think it involved putting the stuff from floppy
on to the hard drive, then changing to cd,
then running the stuff on hard drive ...

i will try to find out,

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Humble,

I have enquired,
and someone is sending through a step-by-step
procedure that they have used for this very occasion,
that is, where the CD unit and the floppy can only be 
used one at a time.

Soon as i get it, i will forward it to you.

You may have to do some of the work in DOS, thats
ok, i will help where i can.
It would only be the early part of the procedure i think.

John


----------



## Humble (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Hi Humble,
> 
> I have enquired,
> ...


thanx for any help you can provide John, much appreciated !!!


----------



## jglaser (Apr 14, 2003)

Except I can enter bios and change the drive boot order but even when I move the cdrom to first order, it does not. Instead it boots to the hard drive. I went ahead and ordered the parallel cable from dell that will allow me to connect the floppy via parallel and put the cdrom in the bay. I think then I can load the drivers for the cdrom. Any other suggestions in the mean time would be great.

I did download and install the dell save to disk utility thinking i could somehow load the boot floppy info to the hard drive, save to disk, put the cdrom in the bay then reboot to the hard drive via changing the bios, but I guess I don't know how to copy the floppy to the hard drive.

--jack


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Jack,

it would be nice if this addresses
your problem too 

John


----------



## Humble (Apr 10, 2003)

Wow!! didnt know my problem would be so popular and attract much interest 

A guy at my job told me about using the parallel cable connection for either cd or floppy, and keep the visa versa in the laptop.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Humble,

Yes some people are a bit too 'cavalier' about paswords.
One like this, is never wanted unless theres a problem,
then who remembers what it is ?

However, in your case i think that the machine can be put
back into working order, so long as the bios settings are
still what they were, and they should be.
So the need to change them should not arise.

There are other people too, who are looking up stuff and
an answer will be coming along.

The parallel port thing was mentioned earlier in the thread,
but it needs an operating system loaded in order to work.

A similar thing, INTERLINK, can be used via the I.O. port(s)
but its not easy to use, as i know. And its slow, i would
use it maybe to put on a driver or two, but its too slow for
loading an OS.

This problem of "CD or Floppy one at a time" is well known
and a step-by-step procedure is coming, but the person is
in the middle of a re-build so that may be a day or two.

Dont worry, we will get there.

John


----------



## jglaser (Apr 14, 2003)

The dell site has been mostly usless about this. I first posted the question in the Operating System forum and the dell moderator told me since the unit was not purchased from them to consult with microsoft. Searching the other forums I see this is a very big issue. Questions are posted in the cdrom, bios, hard drive, removable storage media and general hardware forums about this problem and dell provides no usable instructions on how to fix this! 

Even the "knowledge base" for installing windows 98 on a latitude CPx say to put the bootable floppy in the floppy drive and put the win98 cd in the cdrom and reboot. They provide absolutly no information on how to do this! Such as "connect the floppy drive to the parallel connection and put the cdrom in the bay". 

--jack


----------



## Humble (Apr 10, 2003)

Hey Jack, I too have been dismayed by the support i've received from Dell regarding this issue. It seems that there loyalty is with people whom purchased directly with them and not via 3rd party.

You'd think that if they want to increase their customer base, they would be just happy to support anyone that has a dell, whether first or second-hand dell.

cheers.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Ive just forwarded to Humble a write-up
which i received a short while ago.
I hope it will sort this out.

John


----------



## Humble (Apr 10, 2003)

OK John,

I got your email and read it...but it leads to a few more questions.

On my current PC (win XP) am i to use this to create another boot disk?

I already have a boot disk (from win98) which i used and can successfully boot the laptop from disk. It already has the OAKCDrom.sys file. 

Where am i to get the other files from thats mentioned? (ie. vide.cdd.sys, mscdex.exe) 

On my boot disk that i am ussing, it has the following files

Aspi2dos.sys Real-Mode Adaptec CD-ROM driver	
Aspi4dos.sys	Real-Mode Adaptec CD-ROM driver	
Aspi8dos.sys	Real-Mode Adaptec CD-ROM driver	
Aspi8u2.sys Real-Mode Adaptec CD-ROM driver 
Aspicd.sys	Real-Mode Adaptec CD-ROM driver
Autoexec.bat	Startup batch file	
Btcdrom.sys	Mylex/BusLogic CD-ROM driver	
Btdosm.sys	Mylex/BusLogic CD-ROM driver	
Command.com	Command interpreter	
Config.sys	Loads the device drivers	
Drvspace.bin	Microsoft DriveSpace compression driver	
Ebd.cab Cab file containing extract utilities	
Ebd.sys File identifying the ESD	
Extract.exe	File to expand the Ebd.cab file	
Fdisk.exe Disk partition tool	
Findramd.exe	Utility to find the RAMDrive during startup	
Flashpt.sys	Mylex/BusLogic CD-ROM driver	
Himem.sys	XMS Memory Manager	
Io.sys System boot file	
Msdos.sys	Boot option information (paths, multiboot, and so on)	
Oakcdrom.sys	Generic device driver for ATAPI CD-ROM drives	
Ramdrive.sys	Creates a Ramdrive during startup	
Setramd.bat	Searches for first available drive to be a Ramdrive


That is my entire boot drive.

Let me know where i can get other files needed.

cheers


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *I always thought that a bios password prevented access
> to DOS as well as the rest of the machine.
> 
> ...


Bios password is exactly that, you can't access the bios to make any changes to it, but you can still boot to a prompt with a boot disk, or even directly into windows........is this the thread you emailed me about


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi AcaCandy,

On this laptop there are three 'levels' of password.
This one just protects against any unauthorised changes
to the bios set-up.

I don't think that any changes are required,
so Humble should be ok.

But that still leaves the "one at a time" problem
with the CD and the floppy.

So thats it in a nutshell ...

Now i'm gonna have a good read of that Word Doc
and try to see just which files Humble has to put on to
his next boot disk.

Ok ............


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Humble,

just a quick reply,
i haven't read over that Word Doc carefully yet,
but my guess is that the file to make a ramdrive
would not be included on this special boot floppy,
because a ramdrive is in ram, and will be gone
after switching off.

This would most likely be replaced by a file to be
copied to the HD, which will make the ramdrive when
required.

As to the other files, i will have to get back later,
unless AcaCandy could explain better.

John


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Have you tried copying the win98 startup disk to the hard drive? I have used this method successfully in the past. If the CDRom drive for the laptop is not too old, it should work.

Here's how I do it:

Note: These instructions will work only with a Windows 98 or Windows Me startup disk. Also, this process will only work if the laptop computer has only one hard disk or partition. If your laptop has multiple partitions, you will need to remove them before proceeding with the instructions below. 

To do a clean install, follow these directions: 

Start your computer with the floppy disk drive in place, and with the startup disk in the drive. When asked if you want to start with CD-ROM support, select Start the computer without CD-ROM support. 


You will eventually see the following prompt: 
A:\>
(Above that, you should see a line reading "The diagnostic tools were successfully loaded to drive X:". Throughout these instructions, replace X: with the drive letter specified by this line.) 

At the A:\> prompt, enter: 
format c: /s
This command will take a moment to complete, and at the end it will ask you to specify a disk label. Enter an 11-character name or simply press Enter. 


Once you are back at the A:\ prompt, enter: 
copy oakcd*.sys c:
When the A:\ prompt appears again, enter: 
X:
You should now see an X:\ prompt. Enter: 
copy mscdex.exe c:
Enter edit . This will open the text editor in DOS. Enter the following line: 
c:\mscdex /d:mscd001
Press Alt-f and select Save As... . Name this file c:\autoexec.bat . 


Press Alt-f again, and select New. 


Type the following line: 
DEVICE = C:\oakcdrom.sys /d:mscd001
Press Alt-f and select Save As... . Name this file c:\config.sys . 


Turn off the laptop, insert the CD-ROM drive, and restart. The computer will come back up with the C:\ prompt. Now, type D: and press enter. 


Put the Windows CD in the CD-ROM drive, at the D:\> prompt, type setup then press enter. This should start Windows Setup. 

Hope it works for you.

Kilowatt


----------



## Humble (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Hi Humble,
> 
> just a quick reply,
> ...


No probs John,

I still havent used the methods according to the word file, for the simple reason that i do not have the files on my boot disk that he mentioned.

Once i am pointed to where i can get those files, i will surely try it.....sheesh, i will try anything twice at this point!!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

right, hang on,trying to eat


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

OK,
quick word here,
dont just add these files to an existing bootdisk.

Boot disks are a bit funny about which files are there.
Just have the ones required.

Which ones have you got so far?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Humble,

Could you see that your outlook has 'play sound'
and set to a low number of minutes please.
(mine is at four)

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I'm trying to see an easy way to do the autoexec.bat
and the config.sys


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Are you on pay-as-you-go ?


----------



## Humble (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Hi Humble,
> 
> Could you see that your outlook has 'play sound'
> ...


What do you mean by this?

something to do with email?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

When a reply is made,
an email is sent to you.

If you have the 'sound alert' on,
you will recieve a sound.

the refresh time on mine is 4 mins


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Does your tailor made floppy look like this so far,
missing the vide and the mscdex:


----------



## Humble (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Does your tailor made floppy look like this so far,
> missing the vide and the mscdex:
> 
> ...


My disk has all you listed but ecept for the format and the edit file.

Humble


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just for fun, download a bootdisk from here:

http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml

Save it to desktop (not to floppy) double click on it and follow instructions.

Boot the computer with that floppy.

At the A: prompt, type

copy *.* c:
and press enter
watch your spacing, it matters.....

now take the boot disk out and start the computer (be sure the cdrom is in the drive now) do you get the menu for cdrom support? If so, choose it......

The cdrom will be pushed one letter ahead....so if it was D....it will now be e:

When you get to the prompt, type the drive letter:

e:
and press enter

Does it change?

If so, insert your windows cdrom.

Give it a bit to spin up.....then type

setup
and press enter


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well that sounds a bit quicker than making one ...


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Humble,

Are you ok with that?
Go to that site,
the one you want is the fourth one down,
OK ?

john


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

john, going to call it a night now.....will check on you guys in the a.m.

If copying that boot disk doesn't gain access to the cdrom....look over KW's post.....the mscdex.exe file will need to be copied to the c: drive as well.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

make sure it says save to disk










Bye AcaCandy

Later .....


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Humble,

Make sure this bit says save in Desktop


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Humble,

The spaces are important here because DOS 
sees them as separators between statements,
one after copy, and one before c:
*
copy *.* c:* [enter]

the stars are like wild cards here,
they mean (any file) dot (any ext)

the command is 'copy'
the job is to copy 'this' to 'here'

Here, in this case is your C drive,
and as this would be typed at the A prompt
they should come from the floppy.

If you get stuck, come back

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Humble,

If needed MSCDEX.EXE for 98 can be downloaded here:
http://www.techadvice.com/tech/M/MSCDEX.htm

John


----------



## Humble (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Hi Humble,
> 
> If needed MSCDEX.EXE for 98 can be downloaded here:
> ...


Hey John, apparently, the server to download the MSCDEX file is down permanantly.

So, the struggle continues.


----------



## jglaser (Apr 14, 2003)

I had to combine advice from two differant posts. I made a win98 boot disk on my desk top computer. Then:

From Kilowatt1 

To do a clean install, follow these directions:

Start your computer with the floppy disk drive in place, and with the startup disk in the drive. When asked if you want to start with CD-ROM support, select Start the computer without CD-ROM support.


You will eventually see the following prompt:
A:\>
(Above that, you should see a line reading "The diagnostic tools were successfully loaded to drive X:". Throughout these instructions, replace X: with the drive letter specified by this line.)

At the A:\> prompt, enter:
format c: /s
This command will take a moment to complete, and at the end it will ask you to specify a disk label. Enter an 11-character name or simply press Enter. 

Then from AcaCandy and john 1 I:

At the A: prompt, type

copy *.* c:
and press enter
watch your spacing, it matters.....

And then again from kilowatt1 I:

Once you are back at the A:\ prompt, enter:
copy oakcd*.sys c:

**(Note-The above was already there but I choose to replace it)**
When the A:\ prompt appears again, enter:
X:
You should now see an X:\ prompt. Enter:
copy mscdex.exe c:
Enter edit . This will open the text editor in DOS. Enter the following line:
c:\mscdex /d:mscd001
Press Alt-f and select Save As... . Name this file c:\autoexec.bat .


Press Alt-f again, and select New.


Type the following line:
DEVICE = C:\oakcdrom.sys /d:mscd001
Press Alt-f and select Save As... . Name this file c:\config.sys .


Turn off the laptop, insert the CD-ROM drive, and restart. The computer will come back up with the A:\ prompt as before. Now, type D: and press enter.


All of you're expertise is very much admired.

--jack


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello Jack,

Glad to see it worked for you.

Take care.

Kilowatt


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Jack,
Glad its worked out 

Humble,
Ive emailed you my copy of Mscdex.exe
you will have to re-name it,
i changed it to .bmp
hope its ok,

John


----------



## ChrisRadpour (Jun 22, 2003)

Humble,
If you don't mind sharing, how did you finally fix your problem? I'm in the same situation. Just bought a used Dell Latitude from a finance company who had reposessed. Except I was the duffus who wiped out the hard drive since I wanted Windows NT 4.0 off (and didn't like the partitions). Now I can't seem to boot with anything other than the 3.5" floppy module.
I have a Win98SE floppy boot disk, but only an installation CD (no set of 3.5" installation disks).
Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you have the floppy and the cd at the same time? Or do we need to get the cab files to the hard drive?


----------



## ChrisRadpour (Jun 22, 2003)

No,
There's only one modular bay, so I have to choose either the floppy bay or the CDROM bay.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Then you need to follow the steps outlined above by jglaser. I know it's a bit confusing, post back what you can't follow along with........


----------

